# Reeferman Williams Wonder



## HazeMe (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone here grown any of Reefermans Williams Wonder? Is Reefermans Williams Wonder the real deal?

Or, does anyone know where to get some real Williams Wonder seeds? Want to grow some bad! The smell, taste and buzz is amazing. 

Thanks
HazeMe


----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got his williams wonder. Haven't grown it out yet. Rez had bx ww awhile ago. I have rez's wonder haze. And have grown out wonderberry. I remember the original williams wonder i got from sssc. very unique taste.


----------



## skallie (Jun 30, 2009)

personally i wouldnt purchase anything from a company who's founder/owner was many years ago voted 'aryan of the year'

what a great achievement that must have been for him

Here is an old news clip of Charles 'Reeferman' Scott when he was "Aryan of the year"
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPms8...eature=related
I am not 'outing' him. Everybody knows his name since his book interview in 2005 when he stupidly gave it. He has done everything to get into the public's eye including going on Jerry Springer and calling him a 'hook nosed kike' and the audience various other racial slurs. Real classy.

This is a buyer beware, of poor character and poor seeds.
.....reefs gear from last two years: diluted. overpriced. shitty germ rates/hermies. green beans.
For $120 -$180 per 10 seeds you could do a hell of a lot better.
This is $300 worth of seeds, can you guess the germ rate?
hxxp://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/50...reen_seeds.JPG

skallie


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 30, 2009)

skallie, thanks for the input. I didn't know he was "Aryan of the Year" and all that. I'm not a supporter of what he is, but what I have been hearing from most is that his seeds are very good. I just want to find some Williams Wonder. If another seed company has the real Williams Wonder for sale, then I'll buy it. I haven't really found anyone other than Reeferman who sells Williams Wonder. skallie, the links you gave me did not work. 

Thanks 
HazeMe


----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had a few conversations with RM over the years. He's had his ups and downs. Yes his seeds are pricey. But when you are the only one with the genetics...supply and demand.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

I've grown his Wonderberry,Bomb.Itis kinda an auto flower,kinda not.Hard 2 explain.Cloned her roots came,no vertical growth,just HEAVY pre-flowers.2nd week 12/12(clones)8" of pure bud!*EDIT..
1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.

Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.* incredible.This is William Wonders Wonderberry!


----------



## umbra (Jun 30, 2009)

wonderberry is sagamatha. williams wonder x bubbleberry. good yielder, but not the same taste or high.

bc bud deposit claim to have it. I've not heard good things about bc bud depot, so i'm not recommending them.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

I no its to little to late in most peoples book but Reeferman has condemd his old views on races, he's no's he was wrong and probally wishes he wasn't so young and stupid! In saying that I'm sure we all have done things we are not proud of, I no personally when I was a kid I made a list of mistakes I not proud of but I wouldn't want to be ostrisized for them! I guess what I'm saying everyone deserves a second chance in my books, and sometimes people do change I no I did! Just my thoughts on the subject!

                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Amen to that,bro.


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 30, 2009)

Phatpharmer, We've all done stupid stuff!!! My God, if I had never been given second chances I would be in a mess I couldn't get out of. I definitely believe in second chances. I'm glad to hear Reef has changed and made better decisions. Thank you all for your help and opinions.

HazeMe


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 11, 2009)

Try this place: hXXp://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2043&category=Indoor

Of course you need to fix the "http" when you cut and paste it into your browser.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 12, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> Try this place: hXXp://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2043&category=Indoor
> 
> Of course you need to fix the "http" when you cut and paste it into your browser.


 
I suppose I should've also said that these seeds are not from the Reeferman, but a guy called the 'Newf'. So, they are definitely not the 'f-1' generation, but most likely f-2 or f-3. And I doubt they're feminized, or else they would be sold as such, for an inflated price. 

At any rate, this version has most likely lost some hybrid vigour, but it can be restored if you are willing to work the seedline for a while. Just remember that you can't base a judgment of the f-1 on the quality of these seeds. The true f-1 will be superior to anything you grow out from these seeds.

To restore peak hybrid vigour, it will require inbreeding two lines, selected from the seeds you start with. These two lines are never to be crossed to each other for at least 7 generations. You'll need at least two females, and one male, or vice versa, one female and two males. 

The parents you start with should be kept going until the project is complete. You may need them for something, down the road. Completion can be achieved in a couple years, if all goes well. It's a long term project, as you can see, but when you cross the two f-7 lines, you will achieve some major restoration of hybrid vigour.

EDIT:- Btw, concerning the Reeferman, I'd like to make a few observations, if I may. I never met the man nor spoke to him, so what I have to say was harvested from "the grapevine;" and from those who knew him well. 

Anyone ever see that movie on 'racism' which starred Ed Norton? I forget the title, but Norton is a real hard-core Neo-Nazi at the start of the movie, but ends up doing some hard time and experiences a genuine change of mind concerning his old ways. He get's out and goes back home, only to find out he has become some kind of local folk hero, and his younger brother is trying his damndest to follow in his big bro's shoes; and Norton's mission in life is now to try and save his younger bro' from the legacy he left behind, when he experienced this life-changing revolution of mind. 

It's really a good movie to see, if you have'nt seen it yet. I think it's called something like 'American ????', or something like that. One main lesson of the movie is that people change; some for the better, others for the worse. Norton changed for the better, and from I heard in the past, from the Reeferman's close buds, is that he too changed for the better; and left that life behind him; as far behind him as he could. How does one atone for the errors of one's youth? That's a tough one to answer. When you figure it out, let me know. 

All I know is that we ought to deal with people at face value, which is to say, in terms of how they treat us personally, one on one, and not according to how someone else views them, or what they have said about him or her. People change and if it is true that the Reeferman has changed, then it would not be right for me to just ignore that, and go on condemning and hating him for the things of the past. 

Now, in terms of breeding skills, there is no doubt in my mind that he is one of the most talented Canadian breeders in history. Anyone heard of the dude called 'Dutch Flowers'? His limited version seed releases broke all barriers for what they sold for. Well, in my humble opinion, the Reef was just as good, if not better. I say "was" because it is not clear to me whether or not he has guit the biz, or is just taking a long sabbatical. 

His principal downfall, so far as I could see, is that he was way too ambitious, and tried to accomplish too much too soon. Perhaps that spells greed. Nonetheless, he generated some real top quality breeds, and I'm not sure how long he's going to be around, but my guess is that with talent like that, he's not going to ever get too far away from the breeding biz. It is likely he'll make some big changes if he decides to stay with it. 

But if you have his some of his better gear, look after it well, as it may very well become a collector's item only, and very hard to acquire in the future. Personally, I am trully amazed with the stuff he came out with over just a very short period of time. It is almost legendary in ways. But as I say, when you've got so much on the go, like he had, you begin to cut corners, just to try and get it all done. And some mistakes get made.


----------

